# Opinon on snowboard pant companies.



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey everyone. I got a question, Ill keep it short and sweet.

The only company I have experience with when it comes to snowboard pants is 686. Great quality stuff, great fit, and really not to expensive (I buy gear from previous seasons to keep the price down). 

What company would you consider to be comparable to 686 in quality and price. But most importantly fit. I prefer the loose baggy fit of 686 when i ride. Not so much for fashion (OK maybe a little) but honestly when i ride i like having plenty of room in my pants. I like the feeling of the pants not even being there.


Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks again


----------



## ellsworth (Oct 30, 2010)

im doing the same thing i had some 686 and they were nice and warm but right now im looking at some special blend pants. they seem pretty good and i havent heard anything bad about them so i say look into them and foursquare


----------



## pmoa (Jan 16, 2010)

I just got some Nomis pants...They look awesome, but i wear under armor cold gear underneath anyway so no liner is a non issue


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

Picked up some airblaster pants on sale a month ago or so
havnt riddin with them yet but they look really well made, thick, great features, pretty durable by the looks of them.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I like my Bond pants almost as much as my 686 ones. Not quite as baggy but going up a size would have solved that


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

If you like baggy 686 pants, then fit-wise you can look into Special Blend and Foursquare.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

The Volcom pants I have are working out pretty well... :dunno:

I'm not sure how they would compare though.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

I've always been a fan of Volcom pants, and Burton as well. For Burton though I by mid to high range. However if you like 686 stick with them cause they make sweet gear too.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

thanks for the info guys. 
pmoa - I dont like liners, I also always wear under armour and feel there is no need. If it is abnormally cold i may just throw some sweat pants on or something. But i think that happend once. im usually hot on the mountain


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

bonfire pants


----------



## AlaskaChance (Oct 18, 2010)

id stick with 686, foursquare and bonfire are both comparable in style and fit, but I think they are generally a little more spendy


----------



## drunkinmonk (Nov 2, 2009)

Sessions are my favorite and Volcom. I have had DC, Burton and Quick Silver. The Sessions and Volcom always have baggy fit and extra pockets.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

I am a big Burton AK fan but this year I'm giving Special Blend's gore-tex stuff a try


----------



## Starter (Jul 16, 2010)

i like bonfire and special blend pants both have served me well and they both were always dry


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

i just picked up a set of volcom pants and jackets. they have the compatible zippers so the rear zips up easily. so useful and such quality stuff. wouldn't go any other way.


----------



## Luburgh08 (Dec 28, 2008)

I have Four Square, and have had no problems with them.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I have been riding in solely Burton outerwear. I have pants that I've been abusing since '06 and they still stay dry and keep me warm. The butt area is finally starting to wear a little though, but I ride on ice so falling here can be pretty damaging to outerwear.

As someone already stated, I only buy the mid to high tier products (on discount of course ). I also like Burton's signature fit. Looks pretty baggy, but doesn't fit baggy 

Pllluuuuuuggggggg:

http://www.snowboards.net/mens-snow...ent=SnowPants&utm_campaign=www.snowboards.net


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

My Favorite fit is my special blend and my DC...but quality-wise they are lacking

Best quality I've had were Bonfire, but sold them bc I didn't like the fit. My GF has Volcom and they're some solid pants but she doesn't ride nearly as much as I do, so not sure as to how they'd look after 100 hard riding days.


----------



## UNDERGROUND6T9 (Oct 18, 2010)

Burton makes good quality pants, I had some grenade before and they where nice too.


----------



## skatebanana101 (Dec 2, 2009)

UNDERGROUND6T9 said:


> Burton makes good quality pants, I had some grenade before and they where nice too.


cant go wrong with burton. i have the new special blend mark pants with gore tex and they look pretty durable. i also did a waterproof test and they stay dry as a bone. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tauwolf (Oct 12, 2010)

I swear by Foursquare. Love 'em. Analog makes some nice pants too.


----------



## garlicbread (Oct 23, 2010)

anyone know anything about vans pants? specifically the Buy Vans Mylan Cargo Insltd Snowboard Pants - Vans at Moosejaw - Free Shipping on orders over $49


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

skatebanana101 said:


> cant go wrong with burton. i have the new special blend mark pants with gore tex and they look pretty durable. i also did a waterproof test and they stay dry as a bone. :thumbsup:


I'll be sporting the Mark pant and Choice jacket this year.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I have Ripzone Trilogy pants form last season that I will wear again this season as they are pretty durable and keep me super dry. The fit is a little baggy in the legs with the waist being a proper fit. I like 'em. :thumbsup:


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

So, so far the majority seem to attest to: *686, Volcom, Burton AK, Foursquare, Special Blend, Bonfire, Analog*

When I say majority I'm including what i've heard my friends say and personal experience


----------



## Tauwolf (Oct 12, 2010)

I'd say if you stick to that list your chances of being happy are pretty solid.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Sessions I have had great luck with.Never an issue.Got some Foursquare pants, the Baraveto and kinda disappointing.Fit is great, but the heel where it contacts the highback on my rear foot wore through in about 6 hours worth of cruising easy groomers.Got in contact with customer service, and they said there was nothing they could do.The best part was their "solution" was to have me ride with the reinforced back heel portion over my highback and put the even thinner nylon of the gaiter against the highback.Great service!


----------



## deanobruce (Mar 16, 2011)

i have had burton pants in the past and they performed well, the only bad thing being 30,000 other ppl had the same pants on the mountain...

now i have volcom and love them, cant fault them about anything(except i bought i size too big but thats my fault)

with that list posted up above you cant go wrong


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Sudden_Death said:


> Sessions I have had great luck with.Never an issue.Got some Foursquare pants, the Baraveto and kinda disappointing.Fit is great, but the heel where it contacts the highback on my rear foot wore through in about 6 hours worth of cruising easy groomers.Got in contact with customer service, and they said there was nothing they could do.The best part was their "solution" was to have me ride with the reinforced back heel portion over my highback and put the even thinner nylon of the gaiter against the highback.Great service!


I've always worn my pants over my highbacks and have never had a problem with the gaiter getting worn through :dunno:


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Qball said:


> I've always worn my pants over my highbacks and have never had a problem with the gaiter getting worn through :dunno:


It may work, but I am doubtful.If the reinforced nylon on the backs of the heel wore through under hardly any pressure I don't hold much hope for material half as thick and not even made for durability.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have ridden some airblaster hip bag pants this season, and they are super comfy, but the material doesn't feel like the most durable, however i have very little wear on them after 50+ days so i gues it may just feel like it is not as durable.

I just got some special blend DB pants and they are comfy, but i have yet to ride in em so i can't say ne thing about durability.


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

My Firefly pants have treated me well. Can't say I'm hard on em, but they haven't torn or anything except where I walk on the end of the leg.


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

special blend - amazing quality, tons of features, unbeatable burton w48 warranty and ridonkulously baggy. i'm riding in their slim fit d.b.s but i've tried their baggy-fit toofers and they were so loose i could have shoved two watermelons in there and no one would have noticed. i can vouch for their w48 warranty, they came through for me the one and only time i've ever needed to use it - new product was at my door on the second day.


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

Bonfires are amazingly great stuff.
My firefly's.... well can't say much good things about them.


----------



## laffdog (Jun 6, 2011)

If you dont mind burton the shelter pant or cargo are pretty comfy and baggy, I've got the shelter and I am pretty happy with them, they keep me warm and dry and I barley know they are there!!!


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

^had the Burton vent pant for a few seasons, very comfortable. And the plushest pockets known to man.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

You're probably not going to find a better pant than the 686 Orignal Cargo. I've worn two pairs now and they are the burliest cargo pant you can get in that style.

I have some Nomis Simon Sig Sag Out pants I wear when it isn't too cold or I'm staying in the park and away from the summit but they aren't nearly as durable as the 686 OGs.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

NWBoarder28 said:


> I have Ripzone Trilogy pants form last season that I will wear again this season as they are pretty durable and keep me super dry. The fit is a little baggy in the legs with the waist being a proper fit. I like 'em. :thumbsup:


I have ripzone trilogy pants and jacket, love em. I am never cold in the areas covered by my jacket and pants ... sometimes my face gets cold if the wind sneaks in. However, I recommend getting a different jacket/pant for warmer weather ... you will die in the trilogy when it is around 0C.


----------



## Casper (May 22, 2011)

I've got Ripzone trilogy pants as jacket too.

They've held up good and they take a beating at times if I wipe out on the nasty stuff. Depending on if it's snowing or not, when temps get up to around 0 deg C I wear either my liner or my jacket, but not both.


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

fattrav said:


> ^had the Burton vent pant for a few seasons, very comfortable. And the plushest pockets known to man.


I have these pants but I get soaked in them if I'm in powder. Ever have this issue? I tried adding back the repellent using one of those sprays and it did nothing to help


----------

